# I'm thinking of suing them.



## seitt

Greetings

Over 30 years ago, in Elassona, I remember being annoyed with my landlord and saying to somebody, “I'm thinking of suing them.”

What I said was, “Σκέφτομαι να τους μηνύσω.” I don't think that is correct, and even if it is, I don't think it’s good Colloquial Greek.

Please could you let me know how Greeks usually say, “I'm thinking of suing them.”?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## velisarius

"Σκέφτομαι να του κάνω αγωγή"  under civil law.
"Σκέφτομαι να του κάνω μήνυση" under penal law, so you'll be making a "μήνυση" if your landlord beat you up, for example.
Η διαφορά αγωγής/μήνυσης


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, truly some wonderful insights here.


----------



## geogins

I would express it this way: *(**Έτσι**) **Μου** '**ρχεται **να **τους **κάνω **μήνυση**! *
Using "Έτσι" connotes more indignation or impatience.


----------



## velisarius

<I remember being annoyed with my landlord and saying to somebody, “I'm thinking of suing them".>

I'm curious seitt, did you write "them" to avoid saying he/she, or was it a company who owned the building?


----------



## Αγγελος

Let's add that most laypeople don't know the difference between μήνυση and αγωγή, as explained above, so that they would be quite likely to say "θα σου κάνω μήνυση!" even to somebody who owes them money.
Another common way of expressing the same threat is "θα σε/σας πάω στο δικαστήριο!"


----------



## seitt

Much obliged to you all - as for why I used 'them', I suppose I was thinking of them as a husband and a wife i.e. two people.


----------



## Andrious

Αγγελος said:


> Another common way of expressing the same threat is "θα σε/σας πάω στο δικαστήριο!"



I think a little bit more common is plural "θα σε/σας πάω στα δικαστήρια!" or "θα πάω/ πάμε/ τα πούμε στα δικαστήρια". You can also use "θα το πάω δικαστικώς".


----------



## seitt

Many thanks!


----------

